# Cycling in New Forest



## jimbo40 (9 Mar 2012)

Hello, we will be going on holiday at Easter to a caravan site in Fordingbridge. There are 2 adults, 1 child on a towed bike and an 8 year old on his own bike. We are looking for flat-ish rides, preferably all off-road.
We are more than happy to drive a fair distance from Fordingbridge to go cycling.


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Mar 2012)

Hi Jim, plenty of flat rides in the New Forest, I went with my wife and two boys 9&12 at the time and they loved it, the motor museum is well worth a visit as well.


----------



## dand_uk (9 Mar 2012)

Hi Jim, I recommend the trail from Lyndhurst to Brockenhurst or vice versa.

Starts here and ends here
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=lyn...=rzk_fVE7Qc95O7lS2nh_Qw&cbp=11,290.94,,0,-3.6Traffic free for the majority and quite scenic. Parking available both ends.


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Mar 2012)

dand,that is a great ride.

If I remember correctly there is a river crossing the road and there were loads of children playing in the very shallow areas.

Plenty ofcycle maps available ang lots of child friendly pubs as well


----------



## derrick (9 Mar 2012)

We stayed at Sandy Balls campsite which is just down the road from Fordingbridge, the whole area is great.


----------



## MattHB (9 Mar 2012)

I'm very lucky to live less than 15 miles from the edge of the new forest. Some lovely rides all around here.


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Mar 2012)

Matt, you lucky man


----------



## marshmella (9 Mar 2012)

Jimbo, we stopped just outside Fordingbridge at Damerham, that was last Easter weather glorious, area beautiful, sadly didn't take bikes due to Mrs and kids not botheredhope you have a great trip.


----------



## Beebo (10 Mar 2012)

try this web site. http://www.forestleisurecycling.co.uk/new-forest-cycle-routes/

i can confirm that the disused railway route is great for kids, traffic free and pancake flat.


----------



## MattHB (10 Mar 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> Matt, you lucky man



I sure am  it's as nice going in nearly any direction from here. Except south, it's a little wet going south!


----------



## Headgardener (15 Mar 2012)

Just over a mile and a half for me. The onle problem is the it is all uphill to get onto the forest but once up there it's not to bad.


----------

